# PSG Caddy Dealers Hard To Find - WHY?



## ronoz (Feb 19, 2010)

I currently have the Englander 28-3500 add-on wood furnace but have been looking at the PSG Caddy since last year before I bought the Englander.The reason that I ended up buying the Englander was because a Caddy distributor near me was nearly impossible to find.  With the current tax rebate offer, I was thinking of maybe upgrading to the PSG Caddy PF01000 model which includes the blower since I would like to do a parallel install like I have now.  The problem is, these furnaces are hard to find which makes me wonder why.  I know that US Stove discontinued making their 1950 model which is the same furnace so now it just leaves the Caddy model.  I've seen it on dynamitebuys.com and woodstoves.net but not many other places.  Even the distributor listings on the PSG site are not valid for my location.  Is there something wrong with these furnaces?  I'm just looking to move up to a cleaner burning furnace which uses less wood.  The Englander has been heating my 2200+ sq. ft. colonial just fine using the blower on the wood furnace but if I can get a more efficient furnace with secondary burn technology and take advantage of the tax credit, I'd be interested.  Calling all Caddy owners!


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not sure what their total sales are, but maybe a small market for a Canadian company would be my guess. They do list a couple spots in Hartford.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 19, 2010)

They are much bigger in Canada. I got lucky finding mine when they were made for usstove. Recently lehmans here in ohio started to sell them, and I think a couple other dealers. They still are rare, but everyone who has them around here is happy. Dynamite buys has them for a good deal. Alot cheaper than the local dealers. I ended up getting mine for 1400 after the tax credit, but I lucked out.


----------



## 101x81 (Feb 19, 2010)

try this

http://www.psg-distribution.com/trouver-detaillant.aspx?Country=us

my brother in law have one and very happy with it


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 19, 2010)

We are a Caddy dealer and have a few more near us in CNY.  I'm also shocked at the lack of dealers.  They make a sweet wood and wood/oil combo furnace.  We sell me real good most of the time


----------



## daryl (Feb 19, 2010)

Energy King makes a 365EK that is EPA approved also bio-mass tax credit approved. Plus made in the U.S.A. Well made units,Some of Bobs welders have been with him for 20 years and more. Welds look like stacked dimes.


----------



## ronoz (Feb 21, 2010)

Resiburner, you mean the Energy King 385EK right.  Looks like a nice unit but would like to see reviews from owners first.  Also a bit pricier than the Caddy.


----------



## ronoz (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can attach a blower to the Caddy PF01500 model?  Is there room for it or is it made differently than the PF01000 which includes the blower and costs more.  It's about $500.00 more for the PF01000 model with the blower.


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 21, 2010)

The Caddy that doesn't have the blower is meant to be installed in series with your current central furnace. It can be installed either left or right on the side of the unit. The unit with the blower contains a filter box thats built into the furnace. The blower is a 4 speed direct drive for the unit. Its setup like a furnace with heat on one side and the return on the other. We have the one with the blower installed in a parallel configuration.


----------



## ronoz (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses guys!  Unfortunately, I have spoken to two (2) separate branches of the portland group, who are suppliers of the caddy furnaces, and they told me that they would look into the PF01000 model for me and call me back.  Both salesman stated that they did not have that model in stock but would check to see if they could get it in.  Neither one has called me back in over two weeks!  Great dealers!  I'm very disappointed and will probably look at other furnaces now due to the lack of sales/support associated with the PSG Caddy furnaces!  Too Bad!


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you thought about having one shipped in from dynamite buys? Then having a local hvac install 
it? Its a shame, they are very nice furnaces.


----------



## Jake6702 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been wondering about the PSG Caddy as well.  Specifically, I was looking at installing an add on wood furnace and was concerned about the fire box size on the caddy.  I heat approx. 2800 sq ft and all of the other conventional add on I have been looking at have approx. 11 sq ft fire boxes.  I want to achieve overnight burn times and the old school thinking is a larger fire box is better.  Can anyone comment on the burn times of the PSG Caddy?


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 1, 2010)

ronoz said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the responses guys!  Unfortunately, I have spoken to two (2) separate branches of the portland group, who are suppliers of the caddy furnaces, and they told me that they would look into the PF01000 model for me and call me back.  Both salesman stated that they did not have that model in stock but would check to see if they could get it in.  Neither one has called me back in over two weeks!  Great dealers!  I'm very disappointed and will probably look at other furnaces now due to the lack of sales/support associated with the PSG Caddy furnaces!  Too Bad!



Not sure what the hold up is.  I could probably sell you a PSG01000 for $2900, no freight, no tax and have it to you within 2 weeks or so including the fan limit switch needed for wood only operation.  Maybe your local guys are too busy?


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 1, 2010)

Jeremy R said:
			
		

> I have been wondering about the PSG Caddy as well.  Specifically, I was looking at installing an add on wood furnace and was concerned about the fire box size on the caddy.  I heat approx. 2800 sq ft and all of the other conventional add on I have been looking at have approx. 11 sq ft fire boxes.  I want to achieve overnight burn times and the old school thinking is a larger fire box is better.  Can anyone comment on the burn times of the PSG Caddy?



You may have a hard time getting overnight burns on the Caddy with a house that size.  Now, if you went with the Max Caddy you'll get your overnight burns pretty easily. That thing is a beast. I have one heating a local store up here.  That would run you about $3300 or so delivered.


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Jeremy, how old is your house and how insulated is it? We are heating a 2400 sq ft home with 10' ceilings with ours.  It still has some large areas of heat loss we need to address. We load at 9:00pm and let it char well, then drop the temp on the thermostat to 68-70. When we wake up at 5:30am we have more than enough coals to load and go. Thats with cherry, oak or locust you can go longer. We could never have done what with the old furnace.  I wish I bought the max caddy, but the caddy has done us well and heats our house just fine. This year we have burned probably 2 1/2 cords less than with the old furnace and used less propane.


----------



## Jake6702 (Mar 1, 2010)

My house was built in 1974 and is a ranch style.  The Back side of the house (east side has 3 large sliders that overlook the pond and back yard).  Also, the house is rectangular, and the 1 end is all cathedrial ceilings 14.5 feet tall.  The house has blown in insulation in the walls and the one end which has an actic, it is a brick house and the property is wooded.  Right now I have have a small lopi fireplace insert in the great room and a 90+ 120,000 btu furnace.  The fireplace insert does a nice job of keeping the great room (tall ceilings and lots of windows the same temp. as the rest of the house.  The gas furnace has always been able to heat the house, but will run pretty much non stop on a below zero windy night.


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Does your furnace run non-stop when the insert is burning? I do know that our old furnace would require twice the wood to get a shorter burn than the Caddy does on half the load for overnight. They do require well seasoned wood and a properly sized chimney. The Max caddy sounds like a better canidate, but I do think it would possibly be oversized.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 1, 2010)

The customer I have that is using the Max Caddy is heating a commercial place thats about 2,000 SF.  It is poorly insulated and has the door opened and closed alot.  After visiting his location a few times to see the unit in operation, I would feel 100% fine about selling that furnace to a homeowner providing they were trying to heat more than 2000 sf or so.  It will only make as much heat as the wood you put in it, to a certain extent.  That firebox is huge and for the long burns, I would use it.  If it has to run choked down a little in the shoulder seasons, I would just check the chimney once a month.  I am very impressed with the max caddy.  I have shipped a few of these psgs outside of my sales area and have gotten nothing but positive feedback.


----------



## Jake6702 (Mar 2, 2010)

Is the max caddy epa certified (does it qualify for a tax credit)?


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes it is and yes it does
http://www.psg-distribution.com/product.aspx?CategoId=26&Id=376


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, but Dynamite buys is teh cheeepzorz!  Funny thing is, In our retail shop I match pricing on PSG with Dynamite Buys all day long and make the sales.  Folks get the same great deals and in the rare instance when a PSG (or any other unit) has an issue, they deal with a real person who will handle their problems for them.  Local folks will just buy from an online mom and pop shop killer outlet because they assume there is no way a local shop can compete.  It's a shame really.


----------



## Jake6702 (Apr 28, 2010)

What comes with the Max Caddy for that price?  Does it include the blower and cabinent?  How about a plenum or thermostat etc?  What else would be required for install other than duct work and chimney?

Thanks


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 28, 2010)

It does come with the blower, thermostate and cabinet.  For more information you can visit their website www.psg-distribution.com or view the owners manual here http://www.psg-distribution.com/product.aspx?CategoId=26&Id=376 
just click the link for owners manual on the right.

You'll need a plenum and some thermostat wire, some wire nuts, small stuff.


----------



## CaddyUser (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi folks,

We also have a Caddy, heating our roughly 2400sq ft home.  It's an add-on to the oil.  We are very satisfied with the unit, and it heats our home without any problem whatsover.  

If you search for some of my earlier posts, there is some additional information on the Caddy there.  To summarize, it's important that you have good seasoned wood, properly adjusted stack draft, etc etc.  One of the things I realized during the research of the unit is that it is not the old dragons that many (myself included) grew up with.  These are definitely an enhanced wood burning appliance.

Laynes69 and I have done a fair amount of operational comparisons during this season, and I think we have the 'ladies' tuned to the optimum.

I did a fair amount of work to the house in the past year, including new windows, doors, weathersealing, and insulation.  Although it has been an abnormal heating season (roughly 15% warmer) here this year, and I actually have seasoned wood to heat with compared to last year, my wife did not comment once this winter about being cold.

I'm also using a programmable thermostat with the Caddy.  It was definitely worth the investment!

If I can be of any help, ask away!


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 29, 2010)

Your the first homeowner I heard of using a programmable thermostat on the add on.  Glad it's working good for you


----------



## FyreBug (May 30, 2011)

Hi Guys, Just thought I should mention PSG is not allowed to be sold on the internet. We support getting this product only through a dealer. 

We are working hard to add more dealers throughout the USA but it takes time. It's a bit of a specialty product and not every Hearth Dealer carry wood furnace.


----------



## Fsappo (May 31, 2011)

It's too hot to sell Caddys!  You guys need to make the PSG pellet Air Conditioner!


----------



## RubyDoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Fsappo said:


> Your the first homeowner I heard of using a programmable thermostat on the add on. Glad it's working good for you


Programmable for me too. One for the Caddy and another one for the high efficiency propane. I discovered the one for Caddy thinks the house is slightly colder, so when both are set at the same temp the woodstove does its job first. The Caddy holds coals a long time when the damper is closed. It's very effective at giving them just enough air to survive. And when that damper first closes on a hot box, it's amazing to look in that glass door and see the gasification jets along the top burning away.

We had it installed parallel to the propane at the same time, and had the contractor order the Caddy from PSG.


----------

